# Tripod?



## DropShop (Mar 21, 2011)

I was in Keystone last season and I saw someone, do something called a tripod. went down and balanced himself with his hands and it looked like he kept most of his weight on the tip of his board. I tried it myself but have failed miserably, and embarrassingly. Are there any tips for getting into this position that ya'll know of? and how to stay there?
any thoughts would be awesome.


----------



## Inky (Feb 2, 2011)

I learned those last season. Pretty fun and turns heads but tires you out. I like to start slightly on my toe edge before I put my weight on my tip. You can practice them on your lawn in summer. Just keep doing them when you're bored and you'll get them


----------



## vanner (Mar 30, 2010)

I learned it last season as well. I pretty much started off doing nose presses first...and then eventually pressed hard enough where could place both hands on the ground. most of the weight is on the tip of the board with the hands there for leverage...having a flexy board with de-tuned edges also helps as well.

it is a fun trick to learn...turns lots of heads.


----------



## snowflake-666 (Jan 7, 2010)

you need some speed and kind of a steep slope to do them, because this trick kills all your speed and its imposiible to do it while going too slow..i do them by basically turning 180 toeside (not getting any air, just on the ground) and as I complete the turnI just put my hands down behind the nose. The trick is to extend your whole body while doing them.just try it a few times and you will get it, it's very easy


----------



## Technine Icon (Jan 15, 2009)

They're fairly easy. Just make a sharp toe turn and at the same moment throw your self forward onto both hands. The key to doing it is throwing yourself forward onto both hands because the momentum is what gets your board into that position.


----------



## jyuen (Dec 16, 2007)

i never really liked that trick... seems like a cheaters way out in attempting to do a super gnarly tail press...:dunno:


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

Spin around to switch and do it on the nose, I think it's easier that way.


----------



## Sincraft (Sep 6, 2010)

do you mean this?
YouTube - tim tripod

yes, have seen it done. Seems like it would be easier on packed powder like in the vid rather than icey east coast garbage. Not that I would know, I can't do anything


----------

